# Black Spot?



## PELIGROSO PYGO (Aug 27, 2008)

Hey guys I was looking at my reds and noticed one of them has a black spot on his side. It doesn't appear normal to me and I dont know what it is. Thought maybe a burn but I doubt it. If anyone has any insight on what they think it could be, please share cause I could use it. I attached the best pic I could get without it moving


----------

